# Best Pct Supps



## Ryan-Boro (Jul 16, 2006)

so what do you think is the best supplement out now for PCT? rebound XT, 6 oxo, novadex or other?


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jul 16, 2006)

Ryan-Boro said:
			
		

> so what do you think is the best supplement out now for PCT? rebound XT, 6 oxo, novadex or other?



Top Three sellers from my standpoint.

1-Gaspari "Novadex"
2-Legal Gear "Formadrol"
3-Ergo Pharm "6-OXO"


----------



## Arnold (Jul 16, 2006)

Anabolic-Matrix Rx can be helpful with PCT as well, combined with one of the above mentioned anti-e products.


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Jul 16, 2006)

thats just Tribulus Terrestris int it?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 16, 2006)

Ryan-Boro said:
			
		

> thats just Tribulus Terrestris int it?


----------

